# Laco Pilot 42mm lug to lug?



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello

I am thinking of getting myself a Laco 42mm.

What makes me rather sceptical apart from the case height, is the lug to lug measurement due to the unique case design.

So,how does the lug to lug distance measure?

My wrist is 16.5cm (6.5 inches)

Thank you


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

My wrist is 6.75" and the 42mm Lacos fit me well, I think you'll be fine. Lug-to-lug measurement is 50.5mm.


----------



## VolkswagenFox21 (Jun 6, 2011)

My wrist is 6.25"(ish) and I don't have a problem with my 42mm Laco. I'm thinking the fit won't be a problem.


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for your replies

I am talking about the ETA models with the straight lugs and not the Miyiota ones with the curved lugs


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, ETA models.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Thomas you are going to love this watch I know I do!

Take a look at this thread for some photos of the watch in wear - I have the same wrist size and it fit just right.

Cheers!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-first-laco-pilot-42-type-b-two-ak39s-467185.html


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

cooperj said:


> Thomas you are going to love this watch I know I do!
> 
> Take a look at this thread for some photos of the watch in wear - I have the same wrist size and it fit just right.
> 
> ...


Thank you cooperj

It seems very well porpotioned on your wrist


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Thomas - make sure you post back in this thread when you have yours - cheers.

JC


----------

